# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Salado Cafe - không gian cho cuộc sống thanh bình - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Salado Cafe* - 58 đường số 5, Q.Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM. Đi đường Quang Trung (Gò Vấp), gặp Lê Văn Thọ thì rẽ vào (ngay góc có nhà thờ Hạnh Thông Tây), đi một lúc sẽ gặp đường Cây Trâm, rẽ trái vào cây Trâm, đi thêm 2' sẽ gặp đường số 5 nằm bên tay phải (đầu đường có quán phở Thìn), đi thêm 1' sẽ thấy Salado nằm bên tay phải.

Quán cà phê Salado nằm chễm chệ trên con đường số 5 quen thuộc. Phải đi qua nào Quang Trung, rẽ vào Lê Văn Thọ, đi Cây Trâm mới có thể tìm được đến đây. GIữa trưa nắng mùa hè 36 độ, cái thử thách có vẻ khắc nghiệt một chút, nhưng để đến được cái thiên đường ngọt ngào thì chút ấy có đáng là bao nhiêu.!


Salado – một phong cách hoà quyện giữa kiến trúc Tây Ban Nha kiêu sa, mạnh mẽ, và nồng cháy với không gian non nước đầy chất lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng, mang màu sắc riêng biệt của nó. Dừng lại trước cổng, Salado sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác như một pháo thành kiên cố. Từng viên gạch nung được sắp xếp theo một trình tự hình thái đặc biệt. Màu sắc pha chút đỏ hồng khiến ta liên tưởng đến những ngôi nhà cổ kính ngày xưa.




Bạn sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẻp đầy chất thiên nhiên và lãng mạn lạ kì của Salado. Những lẵng hoa treo ngợp đầy màu sắc,  những hàng cây rợp bóng màu xanh, những làn khói phun sương huyền ảo là là trên mặt nước suối trong veo, và những phiến đá to nhỏ đủ loại, nằm trơ trơ tĩnh lặng, bình thản, và bất cần!

Những chiếc bàn, chiếc ghế nơi đây cũng thật là ổn. Ổn ở chỗ bạn có thể thoải mái ngồi thưởng thức từ sáng đến tối mà không chút phàn nàn hay khó chịu. Đó cũng là một nghệ thuật để giữ khách đến đây! Những chiếc ghế không quá chật hay quá thấp, lúc nào cũng có những miếng đệm, những cái gối ôm để bạn thoải mái thư giãn tận hường cả ngày.




Phong cách phục vụ cũng là một tư chất quan trọng khiến bạn muốn ở lại hay ra đi mãi mãi. Nhân viên ở đây cũng hết sức niềm nở và dễ thương. Họ luôn biết chào bạn bằng những nụ cuời và đón bạn ra đi cũng bằng những lời chào lịch sự “Xin cảm ơn và hẹn gặp anh/chị lần sau nhé!”. Salado cũng chính là muốn thể hiện sắc thái riêng của nó ở đây. Ở cái tận tình và sâu sắc khi đối diện với khách đến ghé thăm.

Đồ ăn, thức uống ở đây cũng khá vừa túi tiền của những con người bình dân như tôi và bạn. Không cần phải băn khoăn nhiều về tài chính, Salado có thể tạo cho bạn một cảm giác hạnh phúc mộc mạc ít tốn kém nhất, nhưng cũng nhiều giá trị nhất.




Xét trên bản đồ các quán cafe mang phong cách sân vườn hiện nay, Salado được xem là còn khá mới mẻ và kín tiếng. Nhưng điều đó chưa hẳn là quá xấu, vì đối với nơi như thế này, một chút vắng vẻ, một chút kín tiếng, một chút thanh bình có lẽ mới đúng là “cái chất” của riêng nó. Lắng nghe tiếng thác nước chảy dài một cách thanh khiết và thoải mái,  ngắm nhìn dòng suối trong lành được phủ đầy một lớp sương mờ tạo cảm giác huyền ảo đầy thi vị. Hương caphê ngất ngây phảng phất từ đâu đó, một mùi hương mà tôi rất thích. Không hiểu vì sao...Có lẽ chỉ đơn giản là thích thôi...!






Không vì cái kiến trúc quá hoành tráng, hay vì những bài nhạc được remix hoàn hảo thường được thấy tại các quán café nổi tiếng trung tâm. Salado cho chúng ta hiểu được thế nào niềm vui giản dị đời thường. Còn gì tuyệt hơn khi một ngày trôi qua với một hai ly ca fê đắng nhưng thấm đầy hương chất, gặp gỡ đôi điều với bạn bè thân quen, và hưởng thụ cái thế giớ quan thanh bình nhỏ bé của bản thân.


_Địa chỉ: Salado Cafe - 58 Đường số 5 Cây Trâm, Phường 9 ,Quận Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Salado Cafe*




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn êm đềm thật  :cuoi1: 
Vào đây quên lối ra

----------


## lovetravel

trông mấy píc cuối đẹp thế

----------

